# Regarding ifnet list



## abhiram (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi,

I was looking into ntpd code. I saw that ntpd is going to retrieve ifnet list. I've following questions:

   1. What is an ifnet list?
   2. Who will update the ifnet list and when will the list be updated?

Please help me in resolving these doubts ASAP. Thanks in advance.

...Abhi


----------

